# MONTREAL | Roccabella | 147m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*6/18*


18 juin 2015 by Jean-Sébastien Petit, on Flickr





*7/21*


Rainbow over Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*8/06*


Griffintown by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*8/12*


P1070131_MONTREAL by Emilio Oneto, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*10/04* Tower at left


IMG_1528 by Martin DeMtl, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*10/09*


Roccabella en construction - Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


Tour des Canadiens et Roccabella en construction - Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/30*


New skyline R. Levesque by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


New buildings de la Montagne 3 by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine.







,


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2/03*


New building on R. Levesque by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Montréal depuis le Summit Circle by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

Booming Skyline by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

a (18) by johpor2000, on Flickr


a (13) by johpor2000, on Flickr


a (19) by johpor2000, on Flickr


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

My most recent shots guys.


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Roccabella Phase Two Beginning to Rise in Downtown Montreal



> Soon to join fellow twin-tower development, YUL, in what appears to be a streak of twin-tower condo projects currently on the rise in downtown Montreal, progress has been moving along nicely at the site of the Roccabella, a 40-storey, Béïque, Legault, Thuot Architects-designed condo development by MC Finance.


----------

